# Background check takes forever, why?



## SergeyLA

Its been two month now since I have filled out all the documents but Uber still says that they still are waiting for my background check, even though that I already received a copy. How is it possible?


----------



## C. Johnson

SergeyLA said:


> Its been two month now since I have filled out all the documents but Uber still says that they still are waiting for my background check, even though that I already received a copy. How is it possible?


have u lived in different places?


----------



## SergeyLA

C. Johnson said:


> have u lived in different places?


Yes In Vegas 11 years ago


----------



## Worcester Sauce

SergeyLA said:


> Its been two month now since I have filled out all the documents but Uber still says that they still are waiting for my background check, even though that I already received a copy. How is it possible?


possibly your avatar screams for more scrutiny


----------



## C. Johnson

SergeyLA said:


> Yes In Vegas 11 years ago


They get background information from every single place that you lived...City, County, State, and National. sometimes it can take awhile...try emailing them to find out where you are in the process. and I would attach a copy of the background check in the email to show that it has been completed.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

SergeyLA said:


> Its been two month now since I have filled out all the documents but Uber still says that they still are waiting for my background check, even though that I already received a copy. How is it possible?


my check took 10 weeks


----------



## Steve_Chatt

That seems like too long honestly. .Mine took 3 days.


----------



## DjTim

SergeyLA said:


> Its been two month now since I have filled out all the documents but Uber still says that they still are waiting for my background check, even though that I already received a copy. How is it possible?


At the time that Uber requested your approval for a background check, did you ask for a copy? It took about 2 weeks for me in Chicago, and I have a clean background. It showed the start date and date of return.


----------



## roadrunner70

I submitted my paperwork three days ago and I have not heard from Uber. I received three different background checks so far. One was a sex offender check, one was a driving record and license check, and the last was a criminal record check showing all the places I have lived in the last 10 years or so. All of the checks were clean. Are there any more checks they run? Does anyone know how long the process takes in Orlando?


----------



## PingPong

Blessing in disguise


----------



## DjTim

roadrunner70 said:


> I submitted my paperwork three days ago and I have not heard from Uber. I received three different background checks so far. One was a sex offender check, one was a driving record and license check, and the last was a criminal record check showing all the places I have lived in the last 10 years or so. All of the checks were clean. Are there any more checks they run? Does anyone know how long the process takes in Orlando?


That looks about right. I only had 2 forms e-mailed back to me. I think it varies by state. The 2 forms contained everything you stated here. I think it was about 5 or 7 days before I was sent the "Welcome to Uber" e-mail.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Send them a copy of your BG that you received!


----------



## SergeyLA

DjTim said:


> At the time that Uber requested your approval for a background check, did you ask for a copy? It took about 2 weeks for me in Chicago, and I have a clean background. It showed the start date and date of return.


yes i got my copy a long time ago and I email it to Uber as well


----------



## pengduck

SergeyLA said:


> yes i got my copy a long time ago and I email it to Uber as well


Send an email to hirease to find out what is going on. Mine was delayed because they were given a wrong DL# and no one at Uber responded to their email. They cancelled the process for that reason.


----------



## HisShadowX

How about you bug the uber email. I didn't even have to go to the office I bugged them till I got approved and they fed ex'd me the iphone


----------



## Liquid

I started my process on Nov. 6th. Then I had the car inspected by Uber on Nov. 11th. I'm on Version 5 of my background check and am still waiting. I was hoping to get in on the USC-UCLA Rose bowl action, but I doubt I'll be cleared by then.


----------



## Bart McCoy

yeah im at 2 weeks my self. Received 3 copies of checks that were done. all clean of course. still waiting...


----------



## Liquid

Liquid said:


> I started my process on Nov. 6th. Then I had the car inspected by Uber on Nov. 11th. I'm on Version 5 of my background check and am still waiting. I was hoping to get in on the USC-UCLA Rose bowl action, but I doubt I'll be cleared by then.


I just got activated this afternoon. I'm going to wait until tomorrow during the day to start. So I guess it took 14 days to get cleared.


----------



## roadrunner70

I just received copies of the level 4 and level 5 background checks. Level 4 was for all of the counties I have lived in, and level 5 was a federal district search. These two new checks bring the total to 5. All of them are clean, and I still not heard anything from Uber.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Take your time and think about this before doing it! I'm trying to wean myself off of it, rates have been lowered to less then minimum wage and the market is flooded with drivers!


----------



## StephenJBlue

I never got anything in the mail. Was approved for @uber after 6 days, and for @lyft after 9 days.


----------



## DjTim

StrawJim said:


> I never got anything in the mail. Was approved for @uber after 6 days, and for @lyft after 9 days.


When I signed up - Uber, Lyft & Sidecar asked if I wanted a copy and I said yes to all 3. Uber and Sidecar used the same company, Lyft used a company I never heard of.


----------



## Rut Dog

SergeyLA said:


> Its been two month now since I have filled out all the documents but Uber still says that they still are waiting for my background check, even though that I already received a copy. How is it possible?


Did you ever get this resolved? I'm in a similar black hole, though in my case I've received _nothing_ from Hirease.


----------



## SupaJ

SergeyLA said:


> Its been two month now since I have filled out all the documents but Uber still says that they still are waiting for my background check, even though that I already received a copy. How is it possible?


Do you think it will be better than your old taxi?


----------



## cp6ин

If I sign up right now, then in 3 weeks from today I buy a new car, will that affect/delay the bckg check process? I am trying to save some time here, because I am not planning to drive my current car, but the one that I will buy this month. 

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew M

Wow, I highly suggest contacting Uber. It shouldn't take that long...


----------



## UL Driver SF

My understanding is Uber monitors this board and expedites those who show "Uber attitude" and wait list or delay the others until they just lose interest.

I could also be wrong about this.


----------



## Ubernewb

I just did my background check in LA area it took 12 hours to clear.


----------



## Drivin' Mike

SergeyLA said:


> Its been two month now since I have filled out all the documents but Uber still says that they still are waiting for my background check, even though that I already received a copy. How is it possible?


Have you passed your background check yet? I've been waiting 3 and 1/2 weeks in Santa Cruz.


----------



## BobCarlyle

7-10 BUSINESS days. They tell folks that right up front. Never takes more than a couple weeks. If you didn't hear back, you failed the background check.


roadrunner70 said:


> I submitted my paperwork three days ago and I have not heard from Uber. I received three different background checks so far. One was a sex offender check, one was a driving record and license check, and the last was a criminal record check showing all the places I have lived in the last 10 years or so. All of the checks were clean. Are there any more checks they run? Does anyone know how long the process takes in Orlando?


----------



## Drivin' Mike

BobCarlyle said:


> 7-10 BUSINESS days. They tell folks that right up front. Never takes more than a couple weeks. If you didn't hear back, you failed the background check.


This is absolutely not correct. Uber has told people contradictory stuff in the past, but I have been in close communication with Uber (in their offices at 301 Vermont St. in San Francisco) and Checkr very recently. Checkr is one of the outfits that does Uber background checks. I am being told that some counties take 30 days and longer to respond. I am consistently being told that it will happen eventually. I have researched it a lot online, and at no point have I seen or heard that Uber says that you failed the background check if you did not hear from them in two weeks.
I have been waiting almost 4 weeks, and there is absolutely nothing complicated in my background check. No criminal record, clean driving record except for a minor fender bender 2 years ago, lived at the same address for 20+ years.
I think we just need to be patient, communicate in the appropriate ways with Uber, and it will eventually come together for most of us. And I have to say, I was pretty impressed by the experience of going in to their driver center at 301 Vermont St. I was quickly able to see an Uber rep, I was given useful information and encouraged to stay in touch.


----------

